# utf-8 e accentate, e' un problema di font dei caratteri?

## dorian-gray84

Ho seguito la guida ufficale per aggiornare il mio sistema ad usare utf-8 e devo dire che va tutto alla grande tranne due piccole cosine che trovo estremamente irritanti...

Cmq posto un po' di file di configurazione...

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.utf8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.utf8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.utf8"

```

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT@euro

it_IT.utf8

POSIX

```

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_utf8                1792  1

psmouse                37512  0

evdev                   8448  2

radeon                109856  1

drm                    62356  2 radeon

ati_agp                 6924  1

agpgart                28208  2 drm,ati_agp

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="us"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ cat /etc/rc.conf

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

XSESSION="wmaker"

```

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ cat /etc/man.conf

FHS

MANPATH /usr/share/man

MANPATH /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH /usr/local/man

MANPATH /usr/man

MANPATH_MAP     /bin                    /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /sbin                   /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin                /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/sbin               /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/local/bin          /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/local/sbin         /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/X11R6/bin          /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin/X11            /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin/mh             /usr/share/man

TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc

JNROFF          /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN             /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN            /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN           /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL             /usr/bin/gtbl

REFER           /usr/bin/refer

PIC             /usr/bin/pic

VGRIND

GRAP

PAGER           /usr/bin/less -is

BROWSER         /usr/bin/lynx

HTMLPAGER       /usr/bin/lynx -dump

CAT             /bin/cat

CMP             /usr/bin/cmp -s

COMPRESS        /bin/bzip2

COMPRESS_EXT    .bz2

MANSECT         1:1p:8:2:3:3p:4:5:6:7:9:0p:tcl:n:l:p:o

.gz             /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2            /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.z

.Z              /bin/zcat

.F

.Y

```

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/70less

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSCHARSET=utf-8

```

Mi sembra che sia tutto corretto e cmq come specificato dalla guida.

Riassumento, le locales ci sono ed impostata quella it_IT.utf-8.

La tastiera e' impostata ad avere un layout americano.

Unicode e' attivato in rc.conf.

Il modulo del kernel per utf-8 e' caricato.

Come font per la cosole ho scelto lat9w-16 perche' mi e' sembrato di capire che e' quello con piu' caratteri e piu' valido per usare utf-8.

In man.conf ho modificato la variabile NROFF come da manuale e ho aggiunto la variabile LESSCHARSET sempre come da manuale.

Ora, perche' se do in un terminale (quelli che corrispondono a F1..F6)

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ man xorg

Non c' una voce per xorg
```

Al posto della lettera "e" accentata mi viene uno spazio bianco?

(NOTA: Se faccio la stessa cosa in konsole in viene il quadratino vuoto dentro)

Sembra che il font che uso per la console (quindi lat9w-16) non abbia il carattere "e accentata" e quindi metta uno spazio vuoto perche' non sa riconoscere il codice associato a quel particolare tipo di carattere.

L'altro problema invece si pone quando faccio

```
tatta@ironic ~ $ man groups
```

E questo e' un estratto di come mi viene visualizzata la man pages:

```
NOTA

       Sui sistemi che non supportano lappartenenza a piÃ¹ gruppi contemporaneamente, vengono riportate le  informazioni  da  /etc/group.  Lutente

       deve usare newgrp o sg per cambiare gli ID dei gruppi reale ed efficace.

```

Al posto della lettera "u accentata" questa volta viene visualizzata quello strano simbolo. Questa volta a cosa e' riconducibile il problema?

So che esisto milioni di post su utf-8 ma in nessuno ho trovato soluzioni a queste due "piccolezze". So anche che sono pignolerie ma a me danno molto piu' fastidio quando non si riescono a sistemare i dettagli. Ad esempio sono molto piu' felice se riesco ad avere le lettere accentate giuste che non se riesco a far andare la porta irda del portatile...

Scusate lo sfogo e se ho detto qualche eresia correggetemi. 

Spero nel vostro aiuto

----------

## ^Stefano^

A questo link puoi trovare informazioni per le pagine man

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3

in modo da visualizzare le accentate. Invece riguardo a questo:

```
stefano@blueyes ~ $ man cups

Non c'�una voce per cups

stefano@blueyes ~ $ 
```

non ho ancora trovato soluzione.

----------

## dorian-gray84

mmmmhhh... ma io ho seguito quella guida...

Se noti nel mio man.conf che ho postato la variabile NROFF e' impostata come scritto sulla guida:

 *Quote:*   

> ....
> 
> TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc
> 
> NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
> ...

 

ma comunque nei man le lettere accentate continuano a non vedersi...

----------

## ^Stefano^

Io la vedo diversa.

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -c
```

non

```
NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

non so cosa possa cambiare, però io seguendo questa procedura le vedo su xterm, Eterm, gnome-terminal e ovviamente su riga di comando quando X non è attivo.

P.S. non è che usi aterm? non so quanto sia vero ma ho sentito dire che non supporta utf-8.

----------

## dorian-gray84

Non avevo fatto caso all'inversione dei parametri...

Comunque ho provato a invertirli e il risultato non cambia.

No, uso konsole o xterm (a seconda che usi kde oppure window maker) e bash quando non uso X.

Le accentate nei man non le vedo in nessuno di questi 3.

----------

## dorian-gray84

[up]

Davvero nessuno chemi puo' aiutare ad avere le lettere accentate nei man?

----------

## Ic3M4n

se il sistema è un po' che ce l'hai... hai dato dopo aver abilitato la flag use unicode  e dopo dato un emerge -uDN world per ricompilare i programmi senza tale supporto?

----------

## dorian-gray84

Si', e ho dato anche un

```
revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5
```

ma non e' cambiato nulla...

----------

## ^Stefano^

dunque sto rileggendo il tuo primo post; vorrei proporti un paio di modifiche al sistema:

/etc/env.d/02locale

impostalo così

```
LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"
```

Poi nel kernel:

File systems --> Native Language Support

come è compilata la prima voce?  Base native language support

Da me è flaggata con due -- ma se vado nell'help vedo che è statica. Anche tu dovresti provare a compilarla così.

Anche l'ultima voce della lista NLS UTF-8 io ti consiglio di compilarla statica.

Ora /etc/conf.d/keymap

```
KEYMAP="it"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

È come il tuo, però da me è tutto commentato. Se lo tieni così assicurati un

```
rc-update add consolefont default
```

/etc/env.d/70less

```
LESS="-R -M --shift 5"
```

Io proverei a backuppare i file di adesso ed usare i miei settaggi. Un occhio particolare per consolefont, se lo usi avvia il servizio.

----------

## klaimath

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> A questo link puoi trovare informazioni per le pagine man
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3
> 
> in modo da visualizzare le accentate. Invece riguardo a questo:
> ...

 

Ho seguito anche io questa guida e mi funziona tutto alla grande salvo che per un particolare.

Nessuna console sotto X mi permette di usare i carattere corrispondenti alla combinazione alt+qualcosa

Ad esempio non posso fare la tilde (alt+126).

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Nessuna console sotto X mi permette di usare i carattere corrispondenti alla combinazione alt+qualcosa
> 
> Ad esempio non posso fare la tilde (alt+126).

 

Il metodo windows per mettere i caratteri mancanti non funziona con X (non so che qualcuno/gnome/KDE abbiano aggiunto programmi per farlo). Di contro la tastiera di X ha qualche tasto in piú... se non ricordo male la ~ é sotto AltGr-0 o comunque in quella zona della tastiera...

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Nessuna console sotto X mi permette di usare i carattere corrispondenti alla combinazione alt+qualcosa
> 
> Ad esempio non posso fare la tilde (alt+126). 
> 
> Il metodo windows per mettere i caratteri mancanti non funziona con X (non so che qualcuno/gnome/KDE abbiano aggiunto programmi per farlo). Di contro la tastiera di X ha qualche tasto in piú... se non ricordo male la ~ é sotto AltGr-0 o comunque in quella zona della tastiera...

 

hai ragione tu (AltGR+ì) 

Thx 1000

----------

## dorian-gray84

Premettendo che ho fatto come hai detto te pero' continua a non funzionare

 *Quote:*   

> dunque sto rileggendo il tuo primo post; vorrei proporti un paio di modifiche al sistema:
> 
> /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> impostalo così
> ...

 

Inoltre voelvo farti notare che se da me do un:

```
ironic ~ # locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT@euro

it_IT.utf8

POSIX

```

utf8 e' scritto in minuscolo e tutto attaccato.

Il kernel e' configurato come hai detto tu e cmq il modulo "nls_utf8" da gli stessi risultati sia compilato staticamente che come modulo.

/etc/conf.d/keymaps e' come da te a parte il fatto che come layout di tastiera io ho us. E ho provato anche a disabilitare le windowkeys.

consolefont fa parte del runlevel "boot" ma dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa sia che faccia parte del runlevel default che di boot.

Questo era il mio /etc/env.d/70less

```
ironic ~ # cat /etc/env.d/70less

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSCHARSET=utf-8

```

Ho provato a rimuovere la voce LESSCHARSET (nonostante la guida ufficiale indichi di metterla) ma non e' cambiato nulla.

----------

## ^Stefano^

prova ad usare keymaps="it"   :Rolling Eyes: 

questa è proprio l'ultima sponda...dopo non so più come aiutarti purtroppo   :Confused: 

----------

## dorian-gray84

No la tastiera us mi serve, piuttosto sto con i man storpiati...

Sono le uniche cose che odio e che mi fanno inc....re di linux queste, il fatto che le cose a volte vadano e volte no non si bene in base a cosa... E poi, io sono per la cura maniacale dei dettagli e come avevo gia' detto, se avevo i man del tutto scazzati mi dava meno fastidio che avere una singola lettera che non va.... Si' lo so, sono pazzo.

PS: tra l'altro ho scoperto che ad esempio la "e accentata" (in man bash ad esempio) si vede perfettamente...

Quindi io resto della mia teoria che nei font mancano alcuni caratteri, ad esempio la "u accentata". Secondo me non e' un problema di codifica utf8 ma di font incompleti...

Ciao e grazie

----------

## fabius

Il problema dovrebbe essere legato alla codifica originale del file man: come hai notato tu alcuni file vengono letti senza problemi. Ad esempio sul mio sistema io vedo bene il file man.1 ma non groups.1. Se vai a vedere i file incriminati, il primo ha una codifica latin1 mentre il secondo una codifica utf-8.

Da quello che so man (groff) presuppone che il file di partenza abbia una certa codifica e lo ricodifica durante la visualizzazione per adattarsi alle tue impostazioni di localizzazione. E' probabile che presupponga che il file di partenza sia latin1 quindi nel caso di groups.1 (che è utf-8 ) avviene un tentativo di ricodifica utf-8 -> utf-8: ciò porta ai problemi di visualizzazione.

----------

## dorian-gray84

Ho capito, pero' mi sembrava strano che i problemi ci fossero su una lettera soltanto.

Cmq, conosci un modo per sistemare cio? Devo ricodificare tutti i man? Sai come si fa?

----------

## fabius

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Ho capito, pero' mi sembrava strano che i problemi ci fossero su una lettera soltanto.

 

Le lettere del codice ASCII a 7 bit sono codificate allo stesso modo sia per il latin1 che per l'UTF-8: ci sono problemi con le accentate e con tutte le altre lettere non incluse nel codice ASCII base.

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Cmq, conosci un modo per sistemare cio? Devo ricodificare tutti i man? Sai come si fa?

 

Da quello che ho capito groff supporta pochi charset in input (tra cui latin1 ma non utf-8 ). Dalla info page di groff

 *Quote:*   

> Currently, the following input encodings are available.
> 
> cp1047
> 
>      This input encoding works only on EBCDIC platforms (and vice
> ...

 

C'è qualcuno (http://www.haible.de/bruno/packages-groff-utf8.html) che ne ha fatto una versione di groff che legge file unicode ma a quel punto il problema si ripropone se trovi dei file con un'altra codifica: in pratica sarebbe bello che groff si adattasse automaticamente alla codifica del file in input  :Wink: 

La soluzione, in questo momento, è ricodificare in latin1 tutte le man page italiane che non hanno già questa codifica.   :Sad: 

----------

## dorian-gray84

Esiste un'utility per ricodificare le man pages?

Cmq grazie 1000!

----------

## fabius

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Esiste un'utility per ricodificare le man pages?

 

C'è l'utility iconv. Attenzione che il problema si ripropone con l'aggiornamento della man page   :Wink: 

Comunque non ho capito da dove nasce il problema dando

```
man xorg
```

----------

## dorian-gray84

Non lo so, io davvero pensavo fosse (e in questo caso ancor di piu') dovuto al fatto che nel font usato per la visualizzazione in console non fossero state codificati tutti i caratteri dell'utf-8, tralasciando ad esempio meno usate, nella nostra lingua ad esempio le accentate. 

Avevo letto infatti tanti post sul forum internazionale di gente (spagnola, danese e tedesca per lo piu') che si lamentava che col font che uso io in console lat9w-16 (che pero' mi e' parso di capire sia il migliore per utf8) non riusciva a visualizzare lettere "strane", come ad esempio quelle con la dieresi.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque non ho capito da dove nasce il problema dando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nasce qua:

```
stefano@blueyes ~ $ man xorg

Non c'�una voce per xorg

stefano@blueyes ~ $
```

Non so tu cosa vedi, io non vedo un normale c'è come invce vedo nel browser. Senza X non ricordo come lo vedo, ma su X è così in tutti i terminali comuni come rxvt eterm aterm xterm e i due di gnome/kde.

----------

## fabius

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Avevo letto infatti tanti post sul forum internazionale di gente (spagnola, danese e tedesca per lo piu') che si lamentava che col font che uso io in console lat9w-16 (che pero' mi e' parso di capire sia il migliore per utf8) non riusciva a visualizzare lettere "strane", come ad esempio quelle con la dieresi.

 

In console anche io non vedo le accentate con quel font, se uso un altro come terminus nessun problema

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

>  *fabius wrote:*   
> 
> Comunque non ho capito da dove nasce il problema dando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si, anche qua ho lo stesso problema. Mi sono espresso male: volevo dire che non capisco come risolverlo   :Smile: Last edited by fabius on Mon Aug 21, 2006 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Senza X non ricordo come lo vedo, ma su X è così in tutti i terminali comuni come rxvt eterm aterm xterm e i due di gnome/kde.

 

hai provato anche rxvt-unicode?

----------

## ^Stefano^

No però ho provato uxterm che dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa.

EDIT: mi correggo, ho installato ora rxvt-unicode e funziona:

```
stefano@blueyes ~ $ man xorg

Non c'è una voce per xorg

stefano@blueyes ~ $
```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> EDIT: mi correggo, ho installato ora rxvt-unicode e funziona:
> 
> ```
> stefano@blueyes ~ $ man xorg
> 
> ...

 Strano, a me no...

```
$ man xorg

Non c'� una voce per xorg
```

Ciao.

----------

## dorian-gray84

Ma rxvt-unicode e' una console grafica giusto?

Quindi il problema alla base rimane no?

Il font terminus per la console e' presente di default oppure si deve installare con qualche pacchetto?

Qualcuno che usa terminus puo' postare il suo /etc/conf.d/consolefont?

Grazie

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Strano, a me no...
> 
> ```
> $ man xorg
> 
> ...

 Mi sbagliavo: è GNU screen che non supporta il carattere, urxvt me lo mostra correttamente.

Tuttavia, le manpages visualizzate con most non hanno gli accenti e le parole che seguono un carattere non ASCII sono cancellate, fino a fine riga. E risulta che sia incompatibile con UTF-8. Sconsiglio quindi di utilizzare 'most' per visualizzare le pagine man.

Ciao.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Il font terminus per la console e' presente di default oppure si deve installare con qualche pacchetto?

 Mi risulta che usando questa opzione in /etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```
CONSOLEFONT="ter-v16b"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION=""
```

dopo aver installato terminus:

```
emerge -av terminus-font
```

Non ho testato le soluzioni proposte.

Ciao.

----------

## dorian-gray84

Ho provato a mettere terminus (carino...  :Smile: ) come font per la console ma non cambia nulla.

A questo punto penso di essere il piu' sfigato del forum...

Cmq riassumendo un po' abbiamo capito che:

i problemi le accentate dei man sono da imputare a groff che ancora non supporta utf8 ed al fatto che i man siano alcuni con codifica latin1 (che dovrebbe corrispondere a iso8859-1) e alcun in utf8.

a quanto pare l'unico emulatore di terminale che supporta nativamente utf8 e' rxvt-unicode

Cmq ho letto il readme dei terminus font che si trova in /usr/share/consolefont/README.terminus e non parla di nessun supporto a utf8 o unicode...

Il mistero s'infittisce...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a mettere terminus (carino... ) come font per la console ma non cambia nulla.
> 
> A questo punto penso di essere il piu' sfigato del forum...

 Anche io sono nelle tue stesse condizioni; quella stringa è hardcoded in /usr/share/locale/it/man (scovata con un simpatico "grep 'una voce per' $(equery b man)") e sembra encodata in Latin1 (ISO8859-1).

Vorrei che qualcuno a cui funziona ci postasse i suoi files di configurazione...

Ciao.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Una ulteriore informazione: il messaggio compare correttamente solo ed esclusivamente dopo aver disattivato completamente il supporto a UTF-8 con il comando unicode_stop. A questo punto mi viene un dubbio: non è che è necessario settare in maniera particolare qualche opzione in /etc/conf.d/consolefont?

Ciao.

----------

## dorian-gray84

Credo che con unicode_stop passi da avere una codifica utf8 per le console ad una iso8859-1 e li' tutto funziona (man compresi)

----------

## fabius

unicode_{start|stop} non vanno usati direttamente (sono semplici script bash che eseguono delle operazioni già fatte dagli script di init). Per i caratteri accentati in console (parlo di quelle di avvio attivabili con i tasti F1..F6) basta avere

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

in /etc/rc.conf, e settare un font che supporti unicode con

```
CONSOLEFONT="ter-116n"
```

in /etc/conf.d/consolefont. Ovviamente bisogna avviare gli script di init /etc/init.d/consolefont e /etc/init.d/keymaps   :Smile: 

----------

## dorian-gray84

Boh, forse per te...da me di certo no. Ho appena provato anche questa e...niente, non funziona...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

```
$ cat /etc/rc.conf |grep ^UNICODE

UNICODE="yes"

$ cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont | grep ^CONSOLEFONT

CONSOLEFONT="ter-114n"
```

Eppure...

```
$ man xorg

Non c' una voce per xorg
```

in console... Sui terminali (urxvt, ad esempio) tutto apposto, ma in console nisba.

PS: Ah, e approposito... Terminus non ha il simbolo dell'euro... carica la keymap aggiuntiva euro2 e prova a fare AltGr+e...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ cat /etc/rc.conf |grep ^UNICODE
> 
> ...

 

Io sono messo uguale. in consolle vedo come te, sui terminali vedo male, vedo un quadratino con il ? dentro, tranne che su urxvt. difatti ora uso quello....

Non capisco come mai in gentoo tutto sto casino, su slackware vedevo bene tutto, man, man xorg, consolle terminali font su X. tutto senza problemi; in gentoo invece se uso utf-8 ho i problemi di questo post, se uso iso8859-1 o 15 non vedo le accentate nel man ma vedo bene un man xorg.

----------

## emix

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Invece riguardo a questo:
> 
> ```
> stefano@blueyes ~ $ man cups
> 
> ...

 

Avendo (come tutti) lo stesso problema, mi sono messo ad indagare. Tutto è imputabile al programma sys-apps/man che non supporta unicode. Una soluzione è installare l'alternativa sys-apps/man-db (togliendo ovviamente il primo).

Questo oltre ad usare berkdb al posto dei file di testo gestisce perfettamente unicode, e non presenta quindi quei problemi con le accentate. A questo punto mi chiedo (visto che man-db è usato di default su Debian/Ubuntu/Suse/...) perché su Gentoo non venga utilizzato questo di default.

Adesso però bisogna risolvere un po' di problemi di dipendenze  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
desktop emix # emerge -uDptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/man-db (is blocking sys-apps/man-1.6d)

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gwenview-1.3.1-r1  USE="arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kipi -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    virtual/xft-7.0

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]      x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[nomerge      ]       x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-apps/man-1.6d  USE="nls" 0 kB

```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *emix wrote:*   

> Avendo (come tutti) lo stesso problema, mi sono messo ad indagare. Tutto è imputabile al programma sys-apps/man che non supporta unicode. Una soluzione è installare l'alternativa sys-apps/man-db (togliendo ovviamente il primo).

 Ottimo, grazie per il tip  :Smile: 

 *emix wrote:*   

> Adesso però bisogna risolvere un po' di problemi di dipendenze 

 Questo mi preoccupa e per questo (almeno per ora) non seguirò il tuo consiglio, pur ritenendolo validissimo. Probabilmente, un virtual/man risolverebbe il problema...

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## emix

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Questo mi preoccupa e per questo (almeno per ora) non seguirò il tuo consiglio, pur ritenendolo validissimo. Probabilmente, un virtual/man risolverebbe il problema...

 

Ho trovato la soluzione: in /usr/portage/eclass/x-modular.eclass c'è questo:

```
RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

        !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9"
```

Cambiandolo in

```
RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        virtual/man

        !<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9"
```

si risolve il problema. Per il momento ho aperto un bug, vediamo che dicono  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

A me dice così:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv man-db

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/man (is blocking sys-apps/man-db-2.4.3)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-db-2.4.3  USE="nls" 797 kB

Total size of downloads: 797 kB
```

Non badate ad ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, era solo per fare una ricerca veloce.

----------

## emix

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> A me dice così

 

Be', anche a me diceva così. La procedura d'aggiornamento consiste nello smascherare man-db (che è testing), togliere man e installare man-db così:

```
# emerge -C man && emerge -1 man-db
```

L'opzione "-1" evita di inserire man-db nel file world (essendo visto come un pacchetto di sistema non occorre inserirlo li').

Inoltre si possono cancellare i 2 file di configurazione di man, ovvero /etc/man.conf e /etc/cron.weekly/whatis_qualcosa_che_non_ricordo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi io prima usavo la codifica it_IT@euro cioè iso-8859-15. poi dato che visualizzavo male le accentate (ed alcuni altri caratteri) in alcune pagine web, tipo questo forum, ho deciso di passare ad utf-8 seguendo la guidsa ufficiale. epure il problema non è stato risolto, anzi è rimasto invariato.  :Sad: 

----------

## riverdragon

L'unica soluzione che ho trovato a un problema identico a questo è stata quella di passare a iso 8859-15.

----------

## emix

 *emix wrote:*   

> Per il momento ho aperto un bug, vediamo che dicono 

 

Il bug è stato risolto. Adesso è possibile usare man-db al posto di man e godersi le accentate  :Wink: 

Se trovate altri pacchetti che non si accontentano di man-db e che vi vogliono reinstallare man segnalatelo con un bug report.

----------

## riverdragon

Man-db risolve il problema di man xorg ma all'interno di man groups vedo ancora il carattere errato. Se però imposto temporaneamente gnome-terminal a iso 8859-15 vedo anche peggio:

```
Sui sistemi che non supportano lâappartenenza a piÃÂ¹ gruppi...
```

Qualcuno vede bene? Ho seguito le indicazioni del thread per tutti i file, ad eccezione di consolefont in cui ho tenuto lat9w-16.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Temo che quest'ultimo sia un problema delle man-pages-it... Solo che non saprei nemmeno come risolverlo  :Embarassed:  ...

Ciao.

----------

## CICaesar

Ho anch'io lo stesso problema. Per ora non ho installato man-db perché vedo correttamente le pagine man (ma ho anch'io gli errori tipo man xorg).

La cosa grave per me cmq è che i caratteri strani si vedono anche in altri contesti, in particolare nei nomi delle cartelle e dei file. Il carattere à ad esempio non si vede, e al suo posto compare il box col punto interrogativo. Se lo cambio a mano funziona, ma poi mi viene visto male in windows (e cmq non potrei cambiare tutti i nomi dei file a mano). Inoltre nel passaggio da iso-8859-15 a unicode quello che avevo scritto con nano in console ora ha l'errore delle accentate. Uso anch'io terminus come carattere e le impostazioni dette sopra. Non sarà un problema globale di riconoscimento dei caratteri, o di font?

----------

## devilheart

io ho un problema ancora più strano

```
LC_PAPER=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=it_IT.UTF-8

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=it_IT.UTF-8

LESSCHARSET=utf-8

LANGUAGE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_TIME=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_NAME=it_IT.UTF-8

```

```
man xorg

Cannot open the message catalog "man" for locale "it_IT.UTF-8"

(NLSPATH="<none>")

No manual entry for xorg

```

prima usando man i caratteri accentati nelle man-pages-it erano sostituiti dal carattere corrispondente non accentato. ora con man-db ho

```
 Il  programma ls elenca per primi gli argomenti in file che non sono directory, e poi tutti i file elencabili contenuti in ciascuna directory. Se

       non Ã¨ presente nessun argomento che non sia un opzione, viene supposto un argomento di default Â«.Â» (la directory corrente). Lâopzione  -d  fa  sÃ¬

       che le directory vengano trattate come file normali. Un file Ã¨ elencabile se il suo nome non inizia per Â«.Â» o se Ã¨ presente lâopzione -a.
```

----------

## CICaesar

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> io ho un problema ancora più strano
> 
> Cannot open the message catalog "man" for locale "it_IT.UTF-8"
> 
> (NLSPATH="<none>")

 

Forse che nn hai compilato con la use nls?

Cmq, ho risolto il problema di lettura del filesystem windows mettendo utf8=true in /etc/fstab al posto di io-charset=iso-8859-15 (sia x vfat che x ntfs), se a qualcuno può servire. Il problema è che comunque molti file di windows che apro non si leggono bene, e a volte (ad es nella scrittura di codice) è 1 bel problema... personalmente sto pensando di tornare alla vecchia codifica...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *CICaesar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq, ho risolto il problema di lettura del filesystem windows mettendo utf8=true in /etc/fstab al posto di io-charset=iso-8859-15 (sia x vfat che x ntfs), se a qualcuno può servire. Il problema è che comunque molti file di windows che apro non si leggono bene, e a volte (ad es nella scrittura di codice) è 1 bel problema... personalmente sto pensando di tornare alla vecchia codifica...

 

Ma perchè non fai gestire la codifica delle partizioni e dei file su di esse dal kernel invece che inserire in fstab le opzioni? io compilo nel kernel statiche le codifiche che mi interessano, poi seguo i passaggi già citati nei post e vedo bene anche i file di windows. Anche viceversa ovviamente   :Shocked: 

----------

## CICaesar

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Ma perchè non fai gestire la codifica delle partizioni e dei file su di esse dal kernel invece che inserire in fstab le opzioni? io compilo nel kernel statiche le codifiche che mi interessano, poi seguo i passaggi già citati nei post e vedo bene anche i file di windows. Anche viceversa ovviamente  

 

mmm, non capisco che intendi... io ho il supporto utf8 compilato nel kernel (ho seguito la guida unicode ufficiale e il wiki), xò i caratteri dei file nn si vedono lo stesso... o meglio, a quanto pare alcuni si vedono e altri no... forse è 1 problema dei programmi che utilizzo che nn supportano bene unicode, controllerò.

cmq visto che ci sto volevo chiedere (senza ironia): c'è qualcuno che usa un dualboot linux/windows con utf8 su linux e nessun problema di visualizzazione di caratteri?

----------

## ^Stefano^

si io uso il dualboot. non sono un utilizzatore di windows perchè sarà un mese almeno che non lo uso, però non ho mai avuto grane. in qualche post fa si legge che tu in /etc/fstab inserisci anche la codifica. Prova a non inserirla e a compilare il kernel così:

```
# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

----------

## Fuzzo

Pazzesco! Non avevo letto questo thread prima di passare ad UTF-8, altrimenti col cavolo che mi trovavo in questa schifida situazione.

Mi sa che faro' un rollback il prima possibile...

----------

